# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Camper Louise
Have a nice day.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sunny *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAMPER LOUISE!* sunny 
Have a great day!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's a great age! I should know!







I'll be leaving you behind come May!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT day...


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have a GREAT day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Birthday wishes!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> That's a great age! I should know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Birthday wishes!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> sunny *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAMPER LOUISE!* sunny
> Have a great day!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


Thank you for the Birthday wishes. Nice trailer and truck!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Happy Birthday Camper Louise
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]59466[/snapback]​


Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday CL





































Enjoy your day. sunny

Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hope you had a great day, Camper Louise!


----------

